

Cloud base application for finding sexy photos in Facebook - ezraroi
http://apps.facebook.com/seewhatyoulike/

======
misnome
I'm not sure how it's determining it's "Criteria", but one of the first ones
it found is pretty hilarious (spherical object search?): Literally, peas in a
pea pod, very similar to this (completely safe for work) google images image:
<http://s2.hubimg.com/u/23177_f496.jpg>

------
chris_wot
Well that's creepy.

------
dror82
It actually works ! Nice UI.

What cloud do you use ?

~~~
lewisflude
You act surprised but you've commented with a similar response on the same
link before!

